# The Lost Villagers.. Sad Image :( [Gamecube Villagers]



## Gizmodo

Just thought this image was quite sad, shows the gamecube villagers that never returned 
why couldnt Nintendo just bring every villager back? would make for so much variety

Stella 
Bea 
Emerald 
Maddie 
Piper 
Tybalt 
Betty 

All in my GC town, and never returned.. so sad






Who did you have in your gamecube town that never returned

Im mainly sad about Bea..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ursula was horrid though


----------



## Coolio15

TIARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3


----------



## Gizmodo

Really liked  Olive as well 
Maybe a few will get back for the next game (Woolio should come back)
But i doubt most of them will be seen again.


----------



## Redlatios

Ace :C


----------



## Wondrous

Bea</3


----------



## Lurrdoc

Woolio, Stu, Stella, Dozer and Sven. Pretty much a good chunk of the lazy villagers I actually liked. Just completely cut off.


----------



## Torakichi25

I saw this image too. It broke my heart.

Rio. </3


----------



## Superpenguin

The penguins, chickens, eagles, and alligators really saddened me that they haven't returned. I didn't really care for anyone else other than Emerald and Sandy. :'(
I really hope they eventually return.


----------



## MadCake

Ursula being gone really broke my heart. I had Twirp, Oxford, Cashmere.. And other villagers, but they all came back in later games.
Even sadder is that Cashmere and Ursula were my best friends on the GC game.. But I got Sally and Aurora, At least.


----------



## Puffy

Hambo and Axel D:
I have fond memories of writing letters...doing errands and talking to them especially. It honestly breaks my heart they can't move into any of my towns.


----------



## Blues

I can't remember any that I had. But I wish Boots was still around...


----------



## Gizmodo

Puffy said:


> Hambo and Axel D:
> I have fond memories of writing letters...doing errands and talking to them especially. It honestly breaks my heart they can't move into any of my towns.



Axel is in new leaf!


----------



## RedNoverian

I remember Ace and Piper in my town. They were so nice and pretty well-designed. It makes me question some of their decisions. Champ, for instance, was kicked out of New Leaf for no reason, but is the only male monkey design that doesn't freak me out. I suppose Monty is all right.


----------



## Snow

Twirp! He's the character I most wish would come back. Of course I can always visit him, he has still never moved out of town.


----------



## idiotcurl

Oh, the nostalgia. Twirp and I were homies back in the day. 
After I'm done beetle hunting for the night I just might play the Gamecube version again for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## oath2order

There's only so much stuff you can put on a game.


----------



## vriska

Aw don't remind me of the villagers that never came back! I had a serious crush on Otis when the game came out, he was one of my original villagers and I made sure he never left either! I still have a special place in my heart for him, normally I've never been a fan of the bird villagers but he will always be one of the few exceptions. And Ellie! She was totally adorable too! </3


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Oh my gosh! Dobie was my friend from the island. I always thought it was weird to have a wolf on an island. 

I also remember Liz, Olive, Tipper, and Marcy!


----------



## Puddle

Woah woah woah! Hold up! I swear Louie and Hornsby are back in ACNL.


----------



## Zero Revolution

I really liked Buzz, he was just...cool, I suppose. But I do wish that all of them came back in the other games, it sucks that they couldn't make room to bring all of them back.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

R.I.P Sven.


----------



## Puddle

Well I guess I was wrong Louie and Leopold are gone. Boy, that's depressing.


----------



## keybug55

Paolo and Sprocket were my all time favorite in my very first town....I wish they where back


----------



## Kiwi

Gonzo and Huggy... They both still live in my GC town though^^ almost right next to each other
Gonzo is the only male koala I like... and Huggy is my favourite female koala... they are so so cute.

and Lulu. Hahaha... she lives in my GC town as well and I loathe her. She painted my roof black... stole my tea set (I talked to her and suddenly she said... "Hey, I like your tea set... you know what, it's mine now." ... and the best thing was this:
She said she had a present for me: a wobbelina. She has four of them in her house and I was so moved that she wanted ME to have one of them ; u ; I thought "Hey, maybe she's not so bad after all..." ...
So she gave me the item, I went to my house to display it and GUESS WHAT xD She gave me a... trash can.
I'm 100 % sure she said "wobbelina". She even said "my wobbelina" ...

I really want her back... it would be sooo awesome to have her in my town again xD maan I really miss how mean some of the villagers were in the GC version. That really added... some spice to the game in my opinion.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I wonder why they were never brought back.....

I see a wolf and two sheep in there. How could you Nintendo?!?!


----------



## cutydol

olive <3


----------



## Seonrie

i'm sad about nosegay, come back )-:


----------



## burnside

I miss Ace, he was my favorite Gamecube villager. :c


----------



## Puffy

Gizmodo said:


> Axel is in new leaf!



Don't write posts at 12 AM. 
You'll regret it.
I meant Aziz xD


----------



## VonTreece

Dozer, Piper, Rio, and Bea.. ; - ; Nooo...


----------



## Shishi-Oh

Animal Crossing (and Animal Forest e+) had some of the best villagers. It's a shame that a lot of them were never used again. I even miss Sue E. a little bit, and I absolutely hated her when she was in my town in ACGC.


----------



## peachsoda

MURPHY the cranky green bear cub. He was my best friend on the gamecube game. Still incredibly bitter :'(


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Does anyone know why these villagers did not come back? If Nintendo just felt like leaving probably some wonderful and dreadful villagers out, we should do something to bring them back. Sure, they might be terrible but they give variety!


----------



## rivulet

olive, ace and carmen ;o;


----------



## Beanie

I never had any other AC game besides NL but going through the old list I wish Ketchup was still around


----------



## violetneko

Iggy!! He's in my GC town right now...


----------



## Zanessa

Don't be too sad guys! They brought back a few, so maybe soon some of these ones will come back!


----------



## Feraligator

Bea...


----------



## Puddle

I miss Boots D:


----------



## Moon

Hornsby. I loved that guy.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

B-B-Boots.... Bill Trinen mentioned him in Inside The Treehouse and I've loved him ever since.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

It makes me sad to see so many of my favorites not make it to the later games  
And what's even more sad is to see the list of villagers from Animal Forest e+ that never made it past that game, and some of them were REALLY cute!

Just look: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Animal_Forest_e+_New_Characters

EDIT: This link has more of them : http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Animal_Forest_e+_Characters


----------



## Officer Berri

Quetzal bby I miss u.

Doesn't help that he moved out of my town to my brother's town and was then lost in a horrible memory card accident. OH GOD! Boots is one too?! ;-; He was the first Jock I ever had...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Stella! I LOVE YOU, STELLA! <3


----------



## Solar

OMG Rio!!! I've missed her sooo much!!! I wish she was in current installments!! She is my favorite ostrich!! Miss you Rio! I even miss Rhoda a bit too.


----------



## Jay

I miss Valise, Carrie, Bea, & Cupcake


----------



## Peachk33n

I had Quetzal, Penny, Sven, and Betty from that list in the GCN game  I also has Mitzi, Bob, and Chow lol.


----------



## Zanessa

I've officially played this version and this is what I have to say:

Murphy and Lulu are my favorites in this current town that were not brought back. Everyone else was, lol.


----------



## Hound00med

Hornsby, Ellie, Hank and Boots! They were so epic </3


----------



## Jordandelion

Aziz </3


----------



## RhinoK

I have bad luck, there's about ten GC exclusives in my GameCube Town

In list of Super Duper Love to Love:
Iggy
Gonzo
Huggy
Stella
Tiara
Hank
Boris
Olive
Chico

I recently had Belle, Rio and Bitty but they moved out. I had Sprocket, Candi and nearly everyone else like Cupcake and Ursula but I bullied them out


----------



## Hound00med

RhinoK said:


> I have bad luck, there's about ten GC exclusives in my GameCube Town
> 
> In list of Super Duper Love to Love:
> Iggy
> Gonzo
> Huggy
> Stella
> Tiara
> Hank
> Boris
> Olive
> Chico
> 
> I recently had Belle, Rio and Bitty but they moved out. I had Sprocket, Candi and nearly everyone else like Cupcake and Ursula but I bullied them out



Boris, Hank, Gonzo, Huggy and Sprocket <3


----------



## Gizmodo

Huggy was so cute


----------



## StarryACNL

Boots is my biggest loss
My gamecube got destroyed, so haven't had a chance to replace it yet!


----------



## jebug29

Obviously, they all gave their lives to keep Mayor Tortimer in the game. That, or ya know, time restraints. Definitely those time restraints.


----------



## pjcguy

I'll always miss Iggy, Hank and Ace the most. I wonder what they're doing right now.


----------



## Jessica Isle

Billy was adorable, I wish he'd come back.


----------



## Croconaw

I want Louie to come back. He reminds me of Donkey Kong!


----------



## Dembonez19

My current GameCube-only villagers are Leigh, Sandy, and Valise. I don't particularly miss any of them although I imagine Leigh would look cute if she were updated. I never ever want to see Valise again..._ever_.


----------



## Alex518

Hank, Hambo, and Bea


----------



## Croconaw

I love Bea. I'd like to have her back as a villager!


----------



## Swiftstream

:'( CHAMP </3 </3 </3
though he wasnt in gamecube i dearly miss him D:

hes still in my ww village 

I also miss stella D:


----------



## Dembonez19

Speaking of Champ, I think it's weird they took him out. I mean, I know Porter is back and they look alike, but I don't think people would care. Maybe that's just me, but I thought Champ was the best monkey.


----------



## Pimmy

Ace ;3;

Also Candi was my bff in the GC version, I miss her! They got rid of Carmen too.. why no pink mice, nintendo?


----------



## Chocolate Rose

Iggy!!!!  And Ace.  But mostly Iggy!  He was my best friend in my town; I would write at least 5 letters to him every day.  XD  I don't know why, but something about him made me like him when I was little.  He was just so cute~!  And I liked Ace a lot too.  On my birthday, he came to my house and gave me a Donkey Kong NES game and said I was a good friend.  ^^
It made me really sad when I found out Iggy wasn't in the newer games.  :/  He's practically been forgotten about since then...


----------



## Gizmodo

Feeling upset about Bea today :'(
BRING HER BACK


----------



## RhinoK

I LOVED Stella and hopefully I still have her in my town. I hope I didn't lose the disc when I moved - in fact I'm sure i kept it in my Wii so, hopefully.
I really hope they bring back Iggy, Huggy, Stella, Gonzo, Bitty, Tiara, Candi and e+ villagers, they were my favourite


----------



## Stevey Queen

So many cool villagers here. I don't see the ostritch that looks like coco so this image isn't even complete.


----------



## Lazyrs9090

Hmm, that's strange. There's a few Japanese exclusive villagers in the OP's image, but not all of them


----------



## Gummysaur

I don't care who they bring back as long as Penny STAYS AWAY. I read the Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing...and ugh, It ruined Penny for me for all eternity


----------



## Gizmodo

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Hmm, that's strange. There's a few Japanese exclusive villagers in the OP's image, but not all of them



Yeah i wondered that such as ketchup.. i got it off tumblr :s
atleast all the Gamecube villagers are i suppose


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

The Gorillas can stay gone, but there is quite a lot of cuteness that we've lost.


----------



## Spindoctor52

Candi,Flash,Joe,Hornsby,Hank... I didn't have all of them, but those are definitely my favorites. Really glad they bought back O'Hare though.


----------



## reyy

JULIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAA I'LL MISS YOU BBY

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey you forgot julia
just saying


----------



## Syd

woolio D:


----------



## Blu Rose

Oh my gosh, they killed Ace!

He was my favorite bird in Anmu, my GC town...

List of Removed villagers that I have had:
Ace (who lives near Piper), Bea, Belle, Carmen (I will forever miss your pineapple beds), Cashmere, Chuck (on the bridge), Cupcake, Dozer (who lived on the cliff), Ellie, Hank (who lived near Hector), Hector (who I could never get rid of, and who lived near Hank), Huggy (too clingy), Lulu (scared the living crap out of me), Nosegay (I will never forget your lulz), Petunia the Rhino, Piper (who lives near Ace), Sprocket (who my brother loves), Stella (would be a dreamie, if you were in AC: NL), Ursala (I didn't even know I had her until she moved), and Yodel.


----------



## Mary

LoveMcQueen said:


> So many cool villagers here. I don't see the ostritch that looks like coco so this image isn't even complete.



Nidori, right?


----------



## Jinglefruit

I had:
Sprocket
Woolio
Stella
Emerald
Piper
Chico
Rollo
Boots

Also, Carmen, Candi and Chico are my 3 favourite mice and none of them returned. Mice are currently one of my least liked species. ~ only Broccolo and Chaddar appeal to me.


----------



## Dolby

Spike


----------



## lozdgr8

D@D??DD:/dd?D


----------



## Elov

Ace was my favorite villager when I was a kid... :c I had a wee crush on him, and he was one of my originals... I also miss Spike I thought he was so hardcore. x) I also had Woolio and Zoe.


----------



## Seastar

I came here just to look at thread and not post. I never got to play the Gamecube version, but I was curious to see what villagers never got used in future games. Here's my problem...


lozdgr8 said:


> D@D??DD:/dd?D


This post... it bothers me. I can't stand not saying anything about this spam post. Help me...


----------



## Spongebob

Brought this thread back because people need to know about these villagers.

Woolio is still awesome


----------



## mstout

Zoe
Sprocket
Rio
Valise
Leigh
Marcie
Sven
Murphy
Liz
Sandy
Ellie
Cleo
Aziz
Leopold
Twirp
Woolio
Stella
Emerald
Tad
Love them all


----------



## Jay

I miss Cupcake so much she was the QUEEN.

I miss Carrie, Maddie, Bea, Valise, Nosegay, Buzz, & Quetzal


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

There were so many bears and cubs in my AC town, Hollow, that never returned. Some of the best were Cupcake, Murphy, Ursala (as much as I hated her), Olive and Dozer.

I'll also mention Vladimir- A villager I always thought was lost and discovered yesterday that he still lives.


----------



## Feloreena

I had Tad and Stu in my Gamecube town, and they never returned for future games. I thought they were both really cool, some of my favourites as a kid!


----------



## Spongebob

Just got huggy in my gc town. She's awesome!


----------



## Stepheroo

Nosegay because lol
Cleo
Maddie
ELLIE OFC
Valise (you bring Biff but no valise? ok ninten, ok)
S-S-s-s-sprocket
Woolio (common sense)


----------



## Spongebob

I just noticed that the picture is missing Huggy......
Wat


----------



## Stepheroo

SpongeBro said:


> I just noticed that the picture is missing Huggy......
> Wat



this is blasphemy.


----------



## Spongebob

Just got Otis in my GC town a few days ago. He's really starting to grow on me.


----------



## BerryPop

I never played the game cube version but where's Sunny???? (Ketchup is on there and she was only in e+, i think)
She looked adorable


----------



## Bcat

Though I never had gamecube version, I think Dobie is really cute and love the idea of a lazy Wolf!


----------



## Spongebob

I just got Bea in my GC town. She's nice


----------



## WhitneyLover

I loved Sally(even though she returned as Cally), Stella, and Ursula. I want them back!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I demand compensation for lack of Iggy.


----------



## RhinoK

WhitneyLover said:


> I loved Sally(even though she returned as Cally), Stella, and Ursula. I want them back!



Stella <3 I have her in my GameCube town and she'll *never* leave.



WalkerTheDog said:


> I just noticed that the picture is missing Huggy......
> Wat



They have some nerve.
But honestly Huggy is my favourite koala.



LambdaDelta said:


> I demand compensation for lack of Iggy.



It#s always nice seeing Iggy fans. He's my favourite villager and I'm really disappointed he didn't return in New Leaf.


----------



## Spongebob

BUMPITY BUMP FOR MISSING VILLAGERS


----------



## jessicat_197

The sheeps look so cute! I started playing at Wild World though.


----------



## Moosenhagen

Am i the only one who wants cleo back? She's so cute tho


----------



## LyraVale

When I first got the game, and I didnt' know about the villagers being different, I looked at the wrong list, and wrote down Meow and Ketchup on my dreamie list. lol...I still think they'd be awesome to have in town though. But I didn't play anything before ACNL, or else I'd be really sad if they didn't bring back my favorites. I hope they don't remove anyone else for the next game!


----------



## Tessie

I remember having Belle and she was so adorable....WHY DID SHE HAVE TO GO







i love cows too, theyre such gentle big creatures


----------



## spCrossing

I miss Emerald...:C


----------



## Spongebob

I miss Cupcake she was my ac girlfriend xD
 Heck, she still is... Don't hate


----------



## XIII

EMERALD ;_; Gosh, I miss her.

I'm also surprised that they didn't bring back Sprocket.


----------



## LyraVale

XIII said:


> EMERALD ;_; Gosh, I miss her.
> 
> I'm also surprised that they didn't bring back Sprocket.



Did they have Ribbot in that version? I think maybe they thought 2 robots was too much. I think it would be cute if one of them was a girl though, and you could have this cute little robot couple in town. <3


----------



## SirDevious

I used to love the red bull, on the left, third one up. His name is on the tip of my tongue.....


----------



## Milleram

Paolo, Leigh, and Cupcake!!! Why?! :'(

I wonder how they decide who gets cut?


----------



## debinoresu

meow& bow are the only two im upset about tbh

how could they remove such a dynamic duo

theyre baSICALLY TV HEADS THEYRE SO CUTE I MISS THEM,

a lil upset about ketchup too, actually


----------



## TheBluRaichu

Moosenhagen said:


> Am i the only one who wants cleo back? She's so cute tho



She and Carmen... Nintendo just wanted to take out all of the cuties ;(;(;(


----------



## debinoresu

amye.miller said:


> Paolo, Leigh, and Cupcake!!! Why?! :'(
> 
> I wonder how they decide who gets cut?


well admittedly a lot of the older designs are v plain/too similar to some of the more popular ones, and maybe the concept/design of some were considered a bit racist (i;e leigh is clearly intended to be "native american" but they used stereotypes/stereotyped apparel to convey that) since the game is now a tad outdated

maybe racism wasnt a deciding factor but i feel like it probably was for some villagers that have been cut? they have to be careful with that ****

as for the villagers with cool designs that were cut idrk


----------



## Spongebob

amye.miller said:


> Paolo, Leigh, and Cupcake!!! Why?! :'(
> 
> I wonder how they decide who gets cut?



Finally I found someone else who likes Cupcake


----------



## Sanaki

Most of them were ugly anyways hahah

Quetzal, Ellie, doe. <3


----------



## Marisska

Sven...too bad he's not back in NL!


----------



## ribbyn

I can't recognize any I had in my GameCube file... but dang, some of them are very interesting!


----------



## evoxpisces

Boots :-(


----------



## spCrossing

I want this guy back!


----------



## Spongebob

OMG I forgot about Quetzal. He should come backkkk


----------



## 1kiki09

Meow and Bow.... They are so adorable ;A; Even if only one came back I would cry out of happiness!


----------



## honeymoo

Do I see Bluebear in that picture? I never played the game but it's very sad to not have them around!


----------



## Wholockian

Bea


----------



## MayorGong

I really miss Emerald


----------



## cuppins

I miss Admiral. His sass was unmatched...


----------



## Kitty2201

I haven't played the gamecube version for so long, I don't really remember any of those villagers, but I remember having Olivia in the gamecube and she was my absolute favorite (Why I have her in my town in acnl is from having her in gamecube xD)


----------



## KanonFlora

Never played the game, first AC I played was Wild World, but when I searched for "Tybalt" in the Wiki and found out it was only for the gamecube version... it was really sad :'c I love Romeo and Juliet so I started searching for their names, when I finally found Tybalt... oh well... had to continue searching... he seems to be a lovely tiger! Hope he comes back!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Nevermind


----------



## brownboy102

That sucks.

They all seemed awesome. I am new to AC...


----------



## Drake789

Even though I never played the original animal crossing I really like the sheep in the picture, woolio and Stella I think? I also like the wolf and the goats in the picture they all look cool, I wish they could be in new leaf


----------



## Eldin

I still have Woolio in my Gamecube town, he's pretty sweet.


----------



## Drake789

Eldin said:


> I still have Woolio in my Gamecube town, he's pretty sweet.



Oh dang that's awesome, it's cool to see that there are still some people playing the original game. I looked for a copy of it at gamestop, but turns out pretty much every gamestop doesn't even have it in stock anymore, it must be a very good game to make it so hard to get ahold of!


----------



## Gizmodo

Ellie needs to come back omg


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Even though I didn't play the gamecube version, some of these villagers look pretty cool. I don't see why they had to cut these villagers out. Why make them feel unloved...


----------



## useyourdrill

Iggy and Otis were the absolute best!


----------



## Coach

I miss Leigh and Cleo.  Rollo, too.


----------



## mitzelflx

STELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ;A;

And spike too ;A;

I think the reason why these animals didn't come back was because their designs are so basic, but that's what makes em so cute ;w; <33


----------



## Spongebob

Carrie was awesomeeee


----------



## GuerreraD

I only played New Leaf, so don't know about lost characters  But that red lady chicken with stars in the face and the brown rhino girl look very pretty, I would have liked them in my town  I also like the pink sheep in the bottom left.


----------



## Toot

Lol what if the next AC game took out everyone we have now and incorporated all these guys? XD


----------



## Tikikata

I totally forgot Leopold wasn't in any other games! He was in my Gamecube town for a short time, but then decided to leave. I really liked him...


----------



## patriceflanders

love the dark grey wolf (top line, second) and the brown elephant (second line, right) 
and although far from a chicken fan, the darker brown one (next to the "y") seems cute too


----------

